# Do I need a light upgrade?



## Ghostpepper (Feb 15, 2019)

I just planted my Fluval Spec V with Anubias Nana, Windlov Java Fern, Narrow Leaf Java Fern and Dwarf Hair Grass. I have the light the the Spec V came with and it seems very dim now that plants are added. Should I be looking for an upgrade?


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

When did you buy the Spec? The older generation had a light that worked well for low light species of plants, but not as much for the higher light kind. Most people upgrade that one.
The newer generation has a better light for plant growth. 

Have your plants struggled to grow? They seem alright to me, but I'm not sure how long ago you planted them. It kind of just comes down to personal preference at that point. If you would like a brighter light, go for it. If it works for ya, just keep it haha.
I think it looks fine  They said that my fluval spec iii's light wasn't bright enough for anything but low light plants, but I've got low and high light plants that are doing fine. (including a red plant, and I've always heard that red plants require high light to stay red.) 
I've found a lot of bettas like lights that aren't suuuper bright anywho. *shrug*


----------



## Ghostpepper (Feb 15, 2019)

I got the Spec V 5 years ago. Just recently getting back into the hobby. I just planted the tank today and picked the best looking specimens I could find. It does have a planting substrate, I just don't remember which one it is.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

The plants you have in the tank are low light plants., and wouldn't need an upgrade. If you have a mass of floating plants that could be the reason the light is dimmer. But since there are no floating plants listed, or that I can see in the picture I would say your fine with the light you have. Betta do enjoy a lower lit tank. I seems to keep them calm. Now if you add more plants that require a medium to high light, I would suggest a Finnex brand Stingray. Great lighting, and the cost is really great. They are an LED light system with red and white lighting, along with a blue light for night time.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

I’m afraid i’m not familiar with that tank or the lights that come with it, so I don’t know whether the light is fluorescent or LED?

If fluorescent, then the bulbs degrade with use. I always used to have to replace the tube once a year or so, or the plant growth stalled.

LEDs have a much longer lifespan.


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

It depends on what you want to achieve. I have a Spec V too (an old one and a new one). The box and reviews say the newer light LED is brighter. The old Spec's light wasn't great for plants imho. Well, then again, I'm not great with plants lol. Are you planning to carpet the hair grass? I upgraded my light to a Current USA Freshwater LED Plus. I still have the new Spec V's light still brand new unopened in its box. I should send it to you since it's not being used.


----------

